# Himalaya



## Gordi (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi ,Any one know of, Paul Beasley.Laurance Wills.Malcolm Harris. David Pratt. or Rodney Tonkes. Who sailed on the SS Himalaya in 1950sRegards gordi


----------



## Peterpadre (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi Gordi

My father, Francis(Francie) McCloskey from Derry, Ireland served on the Himalaya in the 1950s. Perhaps you knew each other?

Best regards
Peter McCloskey


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

Welcome! (Thumb)

Check the date of the post you responded to and the number of posts by Gordi. Seems likely he never returned.


----------



## Gordi (Apr 19, 2012)

Peterpadre said:


> Hi Gordi
> 
> My father, Francis(Francie) McCloskey from Derry, Ireland served on the Himalaya in the 1950s. Perhaps you knew each other?
> 
> ...


Hi PETER I Served on the Himalaya between 1954-1957 ,Starting as a Bell Boy just out of sea school .Sorry i do not recall your father by name ,long time ago!! maybe you could give me more detail. regards gordi.


----------



## Gordi (Apr 19, 2012)

Reef Knot said:


> Welcome! (Thumb)
> 
> Check the date of the post you responded to and the number of posts by Gordi. Seems likely he never returned.


HI Reef Knot. I have returned!! and i agree they lied Best regards gordi ex HIMALAYA


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

Gordi said:


> HI Reef Knot. I have returned!! and i agree they lied Best regards gordi ex HIMALAYA


Oh nice one! (Thumb)

Take care!


----------

